# Another Ghost in NY



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

After Tony's post: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27345 I new there would be more gohstly sightings in NY and here was another. I have to say I'm so glad I have more of these comming in soon. What an awesome smoke.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Dude, Jitzy, first off where did you get that and secondly how was it?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

It was a really good smoke, the only real drawback to it was the draw, it started a little tight but opened itsealf up real nice. I'm so glad I have more comming in. As for getting them get in touch with Mike over at leaf and ale he's got some comming in this week.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That looks great. I need to become a Ghost Hunter


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good Joe. Cant wait for mine to get here  How does it compare to the Cabaiguan Maduro? As I hear they are the same blend


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

spoooooooooooky


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

matt257 said:


> Looks good Joe. Cant wait for mine to get here  How does it compare to the Cabaiguan Maduro? As I hear they are the same blend


its very close but you really taste the wrapper alot more now


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Who you gona call... Ghostb... :biggrin:

Nice pics Joe!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome... I gotta get some of those.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice job on catching the Ghost Joe,and you put some serious hurting on that ash!!!nice pictures!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

That is an amazing looking stick. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks good there Joe, grabbing a few of those!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Joe is right... since the lancero is thinner than the other Cabby Maduros, you get much more wrapper taste with this cigar. We will have a shipment at the end of this week.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

that lighter is hot


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great ghost pics Joe!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Gotta find one!!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Damn Joe! That looks spookalicious!!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Damn these are sold out everywhere!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Definitely the time to see ghosts - Halloween is coming!


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

its really a mystery to me!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Just went over to Smoke signals in Port Jefferson and Drac has a few in stock--So I sat down and smoked one--very nice-Spicy start but settles down to a smooth follow through-
Of course i HAD to grab a couple more for Ammo purposes


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

I just order a five pack from newhavanacigars.com Im soo excited... and I just can't hid it... come on come on come on..


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I just got some from Silo!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i've been all over the northeast and didn't see any


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------

